# Veilfin Angelfish



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello. I was just wondering if anybody knows how to tell the difference between a male and a female veilfin angelfish?:fish9:


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Which one is in the kitchen making the other a sandwich?

Seriously though its a bit difficult their are very fine details that are very hard to see. Did you buy it at a store or going to buy it at a store? They should know the sex.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

its never 100%, if theyre mature tho i can give you a good idea with a picture.


----------

